# Best Home Remedies to Stop Cellulite:



## anne123 (Jun 11, 2009)

Cellulite Body Wrap

You don’t have to go to a spa or salon to get a cellulite body wrap. Both professional and homemade cellulite body wraps can improve the appearance of cellulite. Cellulite body wraps use a mixture of minerals and herbs that stimulate the fat cells to release the fat; they absorb toxins from the skin and reduce swelling. You can utilize herbs such as kelp or algae, which stimulate the fat burning process in the cells.

Skin Care

Skin care is very important for learning how to get rid of cellulite. You should cleanse your skin using your wash cloth or loufah to massage the area where cellulite exists. Use a circular motion at first and then a brushing motion upwards towards the heart. This will improve circulation and help remove toxins and metabolic waste out of the tissues and spaces around the cellulite.

Exercises to get rid of Cellulite

Exercise is consequential in order for you to get rid of your cellulite. You should combine cardiovascular exercise – walking, jogging, swimming, aerobics – and strength training – weight lifting and machines. You should also customize your exercise program to target the areas that have the most cellulite. If you are having the most problems with your thighs then do exercises that are designed for the thighs. These could be leg lefts or side leg lifts. In addition, there is exercise equipment exclusively made for thighs.

Cellulite and Coffee

Many experts have recommended using caffeinated coffee grounds as a scrub for cellulite prone areas. The grounds produce an exfoliate action, as the caffeine absorbs into the skin and stimulates the fat cells to release their contents. You can apply warm coffee grounds to the targeted area and wrap with plastic wrap for 10 minutes or mix the grounds with hand cream and apply, massaging the area for at least sixty seconds. Many cellulite creams on the market also utilize caffeine and other cellulite-fighting ingredients. After you are done rinse the grounds off in the shower.

Anti Cellulite Diet

In order to learn how to get rid of cellulite, you must reduce your body fat. An anti cellulite diet consists of more fruits, vegetables and whole grains. Stop eating processed foods high in saturated fats and trans fatty acids. Start to grill foods instead of frying them, drink plenty of fresh water every day, avoid the sweets, replace your coffee or tea with herbal teas and stop drinking soda. An anti cellulite diet will also help you feel healthier and promote weight loss.


----------



## SallyKelly (Jul 26, 2013)

Very informative thread..


----------



## claire87john (Oct 10, 2013)

Horsetail plant is abundant with silica that improves the circulation of blood and strengthens the arteries that eventually reduces the cellulite problem.


----------



## sugarrxbomb (Oct 10, 2013)

THANK YOU.


----------



## MmeSpark (Nov 24, 2013)

Nettle tea is also very helpful. And it works wonders for your skin


----------



## pamlondonuk (Dec 9, 2013)

Cellulite is not only caused by fat, but happens when connective tissue is pushed against by deep fat deposits.  The whole thing is a bit of puzzle really, but it's probably to do with the fact women have a thinner epidermis, in which cellulite can easily show through.  From my own experience, the biggest cause is due to inactivity, so as it's been mentioned, exercise is a must!  Get that blood circulating and try to inject some intensive periods of exercise (cardio) into your day!  I've seen a lot of women with cellulite but not many men have the same issue so it seems to be closely tied to higher levels of estrogen.  A few other things I've found to work:

  - Deep tissue massaging.
  - Avoiding acidic foods; eating well and eating enough fiber.  You may want to try a diet which involves an intake of alkaline food (lemons, whilst they taste acidic are actually a good alkaline source)
  - Staying hydrated as much as possible.
  - Looking after skin moisture levels (moisturising after bathing).h
  - Avoiding excessive UV exposure (which can damage skin elasticity).
  - Avoiding excessive hot baths/showers.
  - Wear loose underwear (tight underwear can restrict blood flow and cause cellulite)!

  Hope it helps.  For me, the best thing I did was start up intensive bursts of exercise daily after work.  Cellulite is a huge pain to get rid of, but you can certainly help it along.  Whilst creams and lotions may or may not help, there's no evidence to suggest they do, so feel free to use them if you want, but you might have better results through the methods displayed above.


----------



## jessicalee26 (May 23, 2014)

Thanks to share the informative post


----------



## sylviar94 (Sep 29, 2014)

Dry brush before you shower to get rid of dead skin then rub coffee grounds , after you finish moisturize with coconut oil....your skin will feel and look amazing!


----------



## Kathniss08 (Oct 12, 2014)

Very informative post. Home remedies are very useful and economical that's why I am very fond of reading and surfing the internet and joining forums and discussions like this.  Thanks guys for sharing thoughts and ideas.


----------



## AnneOyer (Dec 3, 2014)

Here are some home remedy for cellulite.
  1. Dry Brushing - It may not be any scientific evidence but that there is a lot of anecdotal support for.
2. Use gelatin - Gelatin supports skin, hair and nail growth and can help tighten loose skin.
3. Eat food rich in Omega 3.
4. Moisturize naturally.


----------



## livnzoe (Jan 23, 2015)

MmeSpark said:


> Nettle tea is also very helpful. And it works wonders for your skin


Thank you! I will try it out over the Weekend!


----------



## Kathniss08 (Mar 18, 2015)

Dry brushing can help you to treat cellulite. Use a fiber brush and brush your cellulite in circular motion. Do this daily and it will lessen the appearance of the cellulite. You can also make a coffee scrub to treat your cellulite it is a natural exfoliant and it will leave your skin lighter and smooth.


----------

